# "Premium-SMS" AG Hamburg



## Kalle59 (11 Juli 2006)

Das Amtsgericht Hamburg-Wandsbek hat eine Klage des Mobilfunkanbieters E-Plus auf Zahlung eines Entgelts für den Versand und den Empfang von "Premium-SMS" abgewiesen und damit die Kundenrechte gestärkt.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75284


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Premium-SMS" AG Hamburg*



> Der Mobilfunkanbieter behauptete, er sei auf Grund einer vertraglichen Vereinbarung mit dem Diensteanbieter zum Einzug von dessen Forderung berechtigt. Der Kunde bestritt dies. *Trotz Aufforderung des Gerichts legte der Mobilfunkanbieter weder den Vertrag mit dem Diensteanbieter vor, noch wurden Einzelheiten der Absprache offen gelegt. Außerdem konnte E-Plus nicht darlegen, dass der Kunde und der Diensteanbieter einen wirksamen Vertrag miteinander abgeschlossen hatten.*


dümmer geht´s nümmer...


----------



## Heiko (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Premium-SMS" AG Hamburg*



			
				Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Amtsgericht Hamburg-Wandsbek hat eine Klage des Mobilfunkanbieters E-Plus auf Zahlung eines Entgelts für den Versand und den Empfang von "Premium-SMS" abgewiesen und damit die Kundenrechte gestärkt.
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75284


Oder auch:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060711_01.php
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=372


----------



## 118xx (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Premium-SMS" AG Hamburg*

Ein ähnliches Verfahren gabs schon mal siehe hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37110
Das klagende Inkassobüro hat weder die Abtretungsurkunden 
SMS-Dienstleister an Telefonanbieter (sei ein Geschäftsgeheimnis) noch 
Telefonanbieter an Inkassobüro vorgelegt.
Leider hat das Gericht die Klage nur wegen letzterer fehlender Urkunde abgewiesen
 und brauchte auf die fehlende Erste nicht mehr eingehen.

ZU AG Hamburg:Trotz einer Aufforderung des Gerichtes Unterlagen nicht 
vorzulegen ist entweder ein Riesenpatzer oder Absicht.


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Premium-SMS" AG Hamburg*

Der Begriff "Premium-SMS" sagt alles.

Der "Premium-Nepp" in der Leidenszeit der Dialerei hat den Begriff geprägt.

Unklare Preisinformationen, unbewusste angebliche Vertragsabschlüsse zu abstrusen Bedingungen sowie wertarme "Leistungen" bei höchsten Preisen werden nicht enden, bevor auch in diesem Bereich klare Zustimmungsverfahren verbindlich vorgeschrieben werden.

Die Verfügung 54 ist technologieneutral angelegt und schnell erweiterbar.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Premium-SMS" AG Hamburg*

Hier ist der Originaltext der Verbraucherzentrale.

Dietmar Vill


----------

